# One thing every cook should buy.



## VoodooMajik

I think every cook should purchase, read, scim or borrow the Flavour Bible. Do you Agree, Disagree? Any particular qualities or gaps?


----------



## WildBoar

As a home cook, I agree. Lots of great stuff in there!

Sad fact of the day: I read it on the beach while on vacation about 1-1/2 years ago. I think I have a sickness.. :O


----------



## SameGuy

Was it never published in paperback? I know I prefer most cookbooks to be hardcover, but this isn't a cookbook per se...


----------



## Seth

According to amazon in paperback chinese only. +1 on this book for stimulating ideas.


----------



## cnochef

The Apprentice by Jacques Pepin


----------



## Chef Niloc

VoodooMajik said:


> I think every cook should purchase, read, scim or borrow the Flavour Bible. Do you Agree, Disagree? Any particular qualities or gaps?



I agree it's a good book and something every cook should read. That sad I like culinary artistry better, I find it easer to read and laid out better. Bible covers more but I still find myself reaching for culinary artistry more.


----------



## tk59

When I cook something new or decide to tinker with a recipe, I occasionally consult the Flavor Bible. I have found it gives me a pretty good idea for what's going to work with a particular flavor profile. Sometimes, it's just a reminder of something I should have thought of and sometimes, there's something I wouldn't have considered and might offer a pleasant change to the typical flavors I tend to use.


----------



## SameGuy

tk59 said:


> Sometimes, it's just a reminder of something I should have thought of and sometimes, there's something I wouldn't have considered and might offer a pleasant change to the typical flavors I tend to use.


This; every time I serve fresh, ripe strawberries and season with cracked black pepper or aged balsamic I get looks of shock... followed by smiles of delight.


----------



## bprescot

I do not know this book. I shall remedy immediately! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pabloz

My wonderful loving daughter gave this to me for Christmas! Great reading and it makes sense. I also have Alton's books because of his logic and science behind the stuff.


----------



## clayton

Very fond of the flavor bible myself. Highly recommend it. I love it for those days when I am "not inspired". Open up on the ingredient I am having issues with and usually something clicks and my spirits are back. It is sort of like a backup brain. You technically know a lot of the things in but can't always access it.


----------



## Crothcipt

I have not heard of either of these books, except for Alton's books. Will have to pick up these 2 later this summer.


----------



## The Edge

I like to think of The Flavor Bible as one of those choose your own ending books. Whenever I get a little bored, I just open it up to some ingredient, and start asking myself what sounds good with it for that day. Then, the story expands, as I just skipping back and forth through the book. Sometimes I come up with something I would never have thought of, but others, it can be something quite familiar. Last night, it ended up being chow mien with beef, garlic, red onion, asparagus, and fennel in a oyster-rice wine vinegar sauce. Not sure I would have been able to think of it before, and now I'm also getting better at just realizing flavors in my head without even looking at the book.

That being said, I think it's a great resource for anyone that's cooking.


----------



## VoodooMajik

I've been recommending this book to our culinary students between year one and year 2. I like take a look when something is missing something or I'm cooking food that unfamiliar (African etc.). Add that little something to a cure. Orange, Cinnamon, Anise Cured Duck. Don't think I would have come up with that one without it


----------



## Eamon Burke

I need Ratio and the Flavor Bible. On Food and Cooking is still the best cooking book I've read.


----------



## GlassEye

I have been trying to find something good to get with a bookstore gift certificate, I will try to get Flavor Bible tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

GlassEye said:


> I have been trying to find something good to get with a bookstore gift certificate, I will try to get Flavor Bible tomorrow.



Here are a few other options:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/612-Your-favorite-cookbook?highlight=cookbook

^ This thread cost me some money ^


----------



## clayton

BurkeCutlery said:


> I need Ratio and the Flavor Bible. On Food and Cooking is still the best cooking book I've read.



On Food and Cooking is definitely in my top 5.


----------



## ecchef

Chef Niloc said:


> I agree it's a good book and something every cook should read. That sad I like culinary artistry better, I find it easer to read and laid out better. Bible covers more but I still find myself reaching for culinary artistry more.



+1 Colin. I feel the same way.


----------



## MadMel

Chef Niloc said:


> I agree it's a good book and something every cook should read. That sad I like culinary artistry better, I find it easer to read and laid out better. Bible covers more but I still find myself reaching for culinary artistry more.



i'm with you on that. I own both books but find myself reaching for culinary artistry more often. Although I'd recommend Ratio as one of the more recent 'must haves'


----------



## WildBoar

Went through Flavor bible earlier this afternoon to come up with a couple dozen potential themes for a monthly cooking club. Wound up with quite a few possibilites I probably would not have thought up on my own.


----------



## GlassEye

I bought Flavor Bible yesterday and started reading today, definitely happy with this purchase so far.


----------



## Andrew H

I have and enjoy Flavor Bible also, but has anyone actually read the thing? I just browse for an ingredient or an idea when I can't think of something.


----------



## WildBoar

I pretty much 'read' the whole thing, except where the ingredient was something I really do not like. There were lots of interesting flavor combos I would have never thought of. But I can't say i absorbed a lot of the info, as there was way too much.


----------



## The Edge

I've read the first 2 chapters. With the flavor combinations after that, I tend to just browse through them when I get bored, trying to make up dishes in my head.


----------



## VoodooMajik

I read all of the actual writing in the book and use the flavor paring as a reference. I simply believe it is a wonderful tool to use. I use it to search regional flavors and then more parings within it. Southern food Crosses into Indian and French/Spanish cooking and the like. A little more indepth then just flavor (flavors, Ingredients, Textures, cooking methods and styles.) It's a tool that utilizes your own mind. It can lend itself to the way you think and cook if used appropriately.


----------



## knyfeknerd

The King James version is far superior to the new international version.


----------



## Pabloz

knyfeknerd said:


> The King James version is far superior to the new international version.



+1!


----------



## BobCat

knyfeknerd said:


> The King James version is far superior to the new international version.



:lolsign:


----------



## VoodooMajik

how would one know the difference?


----------



## DK chef

i have mine copy on my Ipad, together with a lot of other books, like Volt Ink and The pro chef, great book, and easy to use. 

im using my Ipad for my cook books and PDF (Ferran Adriá molecular recipes collection), and as a remote control. easy to carry with me,


----------



## Peco

Flavor bible is a must have!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Has anyone read The Gastronomicon? It's by La Rousse. Something Escoffier wrote back in his Satanic phase. I'm just having a hard time sourcing any eye of newt.


----------



## Crothcipt

knyfeknerd said:


> Has anyone read The Gastronomicon? It's by La Rousse. Something Escoffier wrote back in his Satanic phase. I'm just having a hard time sourcing any eye of newt.


lol your talking like your avatar.oke1::justkidding:


----------

